# Kann man das Dlan Netzwerk so beschleunigen?



## grubsnek (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

zurzeit verwenden wir 3 Devolo Dlan Adapter mit je 85Mbit/s. Ein Gerät ist mit dem Router verbunden, die anderen beiden mit PCs. 

Effektiv übertragen diese eine Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 2,3 Mb/s. Unser Internet würde zwar ungefähr doppelt so schnell gehen, allerdings reicht diese Übertragungsrate zumindest für diese beiden PCs erstmal aus. Das Problem ist jedoch, das PC1 öfter mal große Daten (TV Aufnahmen von onlinetvrecorder) runterlädt, während PC2 spielen will. Der Ping liegt dann über 500ms und ist damit im unspielbaren Bereich.

So. Jetzt kam mir da aber eine Idee. Die Devolo Geräte sind ja bekanntermaßen abwärtskompitabel, das heißt, dass ich ein Netzwerk aus 2x 85Mbit/s und 1x 200Mbits/s betreiben könnte. 

Würde ich nun den 200er am Router anschließen, so würde dieser PC1 (der Download PC) mit 85Mbit/s ansprechen. So verblieben dann theoretisch 115Mbit/s für PC2, was zumindest onlinespiel-tauglich sein sollte.

Meine Frage ist nun ganz einfach: Funktioniert das in der Praxis?
Dann bräuchte ich nämlich nur einen 200er Adapter und nicht gleich drei. Zumal im März endlich die 500er Devolos auf den Markt kommen sollen.


----------



## Ahab (7. Januar 2011)

Hast du mal versucht, an einem PC direkt am Router zu spielen und gleichzeitig zu downloaden? Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das Netzwerk hier nicht das Problem ist, sondern die Leitung.

Denn theoretisch (verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre) ist ein (annähernd) latenzfreies Spielen bei gleichzeitigem Download nur mit einer Vollduplexleitung möglich (-> SDSL), die für Up-und Download getrennte Verbindungen einsetzen. Bei allen anderen hiesigen Internetanbindungen (ADSL, VDSL) ist nur ein Halbduplexbetrieb möglich, das heißt Download und Upload teilen sich eine Leitung und werden unmerklich schnell im Wechsel der Leitung zugewiesen. Hieraus ergeben sich die hohen Pings, da immer wieder Leerlaufphasen eintreten.

Das Heimnetzwerk ist meiner Meinung nach hier nicht für den hohen Ping verantwortlich.


----------



## grubsnek (7. Januar 2011)

Gestern hat PC3, der über Kabel direkt verbunden ist, laut Fritzbox mit etwa 25Mbit/s etwas runtergeladen. Der Ping hat sich dadurch von ca 38-40ms zu google.de auf um die 80ms erhöht. Ich konnte aber trotzdem noch ohne Probleme Modern Warfare 2 spielen. Zumindest habe ich keine erheblichen Unterschiede bemerkt.


----------



## Hansaplast (7. Januar 2011)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun ganz einfach: Funktioniert das in der Praxis?



Ich habe hier genau das von dir angefragte Devolo-Szenario.
So bald mein Bruder auf seinem Läppi Fotos in seine Foren hochlädt,
bin ich bei BFbc2 der King of Ping.


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2011)

Kauf die die aktuelle ct, da ist viel drin zum Thema Dlan und Wlan.


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Auch dlan hat das problem mit dem Halfduplex. Weil ich hab noch keinen Dlan adapter für drehstrom gesehen, erst da wäre full-duplex möglich!!. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen das der D-Lan-adapter der am router sitzt der limitierende Faktor ist. Das Problem ist das sich die Bandbreiten aufteilen ähnlich wie bei UMTS Modems. Das schlimmste ist der Overhead der entsteht sobald sich mehrere empfänger einen Seeder teilen.

edit: der 200mbit adapter schaltet dann aber auch in den langsameren modus, ergo wäre kein vorteil. das einzige ist was sich steigert ist die interne Bandbreite des dlan adapters, und die wird nur bei mehreren 100 Zugriffen ausschlaggebend


----------

